# Wie lange seid ihr schon in den Weiten des Internets unterwegs?



## RyzA (11. April 2014)

Bei mir sind es ca 15 Jahre.


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2014)

[X] Mehr als 15 Jahre

Seit 1998 mit AOL.  Wie ich die blöden Einwählsymbole mit dem Männlein gehasst habe, dazu das Gedudel vom 56K Modem ; seit 2005 gabs dann DSL, wenn auch zunächst nur 768er.


----------



## sVnsation (11. April 2014)

Wer kennt noch die AOL CDs? 100Stunden gratis testen


----------



## 0madmexx0 (11. April 2014)

...auch schon >15 Jahre. Das waren Zeiten als sich das 56k Modem noch krächzend einwählte^^


----------



## Goyoma (11. April 2014)

3 Jahre.

Man man man wie die Zeit vergeht..


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (11. April 2014)

Mein Provider 1996


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2014)

Seit ungefähr 2003 habe ich nen eigenen Internetanschluss. Davor nur sporadisch bei Freunden oÄ


----------



## Suebafux (11. April 2014)

Seit 1996 od 97, weiß nimmer genau. Zuerst 9.9k dann 14.4k Modem, abgerechnet wurde per Minute. Bin in dann auf ISDN umgestiegen und nicht viel später war dann das Kabel verfügbar.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2014)

[x] 5-10 Jahre

Seit 2006 mit 1&1.


----------



## Memphys (11. April 2014)

[X]10-15 Jahre

Wenn auch nur knapp, müssten aber mehr als 10 Jahre sein. Als kleiner Knirps mit Papa zusammen, der berufsbedingt als Informatiker ziemlich schnell nen Internetanschluss hatte.


----------



## Ersy90 (11. April 2014)

Auch 15jahre, hab damals meinem bruder und meinem vater zugeschaut wie sies aufgebaut haben. Und dann ein update in Starcraft1 runtergeladen. 

Haha das hat glaub damals den ganzen Tag gedauert.
Dann noch mit Freenet und ner Stopuhr XD


----------



## Holdie (11. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Seit 1996 od 97, weiß nimmer genau. Zuerst 9.9k dann 14.4k Modem, abgerechnet wurde per Minute. Bin in dann auf ISDN umgestiegen und nicht viel später war dann das Kabel verfügbar.



Ja ISDN war schon toll, schön mit dem B-Kanal mit 128kbit geladen


----------



## DoGyAUT (11. April 2014)

Seit 2005...mein erstes Steam Spiel war CS:Source nach ca 6 Stunden rumprobieren konnte ich es zum laufen bringen (man Steam war damals echt schei*e xD)
Eigentlich wars Half Life 2 - aber beim installieren dann die böse Überraschung mit dem Internet und ich hatte damals noch keins  also gings zurück in den Laden...

15GB pro Monat. Skins, Mods, Trainer und co laden und Cheats/Tipps suchen, Youtube war da noch ein ganz anderes Kaliber als jetzt...das war mal was ^^ wie ich die Far Cry Patches gehasst habe die waren so riesig (hust 450mb mit maximal ~90KB/s). Ging dann über 15GB Volumen einmal = 120€ Gebühr  (daraus wurde man gezwungen für jedes MB Protokoll zu schreiben um nicht drüber zu kommen  )

und ja Call of Duty (ja das ohne garnix) ONLINE, omg es gab kaum was geileres (Bunny Hopping, Camping, Granatenspam) schöne Zeiten 
Man wie ich die Leute mit "superschnellem DSL 3000" bei CoD beneided habe ^_^

Wenn ich es mit heute vergleiche - uh ich hab Lust auf XY, Mist nicht installiert - hmm 20GB - egal zocke ich halt 40min eben was anderes erst, bis schnell fertig wird


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2014)

Ich habe damals auch mit  einen 56k Modem angefangen und immer das Programm "Smart Surfer" benutzt. Damit konnte man sich die günstigsten Tarife anzeigen lassen und es hat vor Dialern geschützt.

Danach kam 768´er DSL, das war aber noch mit Volumenflat bei T-Online. Später 3000´er DSL mit echter Flat. Dann 6000´er bei einen anderen Anbieter und seit ca. 6 Jahren sind wir bei Unitymedia zuerst hatten wir 20 Mbit und jetzt 32Mbit. Wir könnten auch schon 50 Mbit haben, aber dann zahlen wir mehr und 32 Mbit reicht uns.

Das erste Onlinespiel was ich damals gezockt hatte war "Medal of Honor". Hat richtig Spaß gemacht... hatte auch nen Clan und ne CLanpage. Da haben wir CLanwars gemacht über Teamspeak usw.
Dann vor 3-4 Jahren Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Zuletzt hatte ich Diablo 3 online gespielt, aber es dann radikal beendet, weil ich zu stark abgesuchtet habe.

Naja, jetzt spiele ich keine Onlinegames mehr, nur noch Singleplayer.


----------



## Thanatos57 (12. April 2014)

Seit 1997/14k Modem
---------------------


----------



## Aldrearic (16. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung mehr wann genau ich da eingestiegen war mit nem 56k Modem. War nur jedenfalls s**mässig langsam. Etwa um das Jahr 2000.
Dann ich glaub um das Jahr 2002 2003 kam dann das erste Kabel 500, da hatte ich auch den Anbieter gewechselt. Hab ich jedesmal geärgert, wolle Halo PC online zocken als es relased wurde und dann erstmal fast nur Pings ab 2000^^
Zur Zeit herrscht hier so etwas wie ein Internet-Geschwindigkeits-Krieg.


----------



## dsdenni (16. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe damals auch mit  einen 56k Modem angefangen und immer das Programm "Smart Surfer" benutzt. Damit konnte man sich die günstigsten Tarife anzeigen lassen und es hat vor Dialern geschützt.
> 
> Danach kam 768´er DSL, das war aber noch mit Volumenflat bei T-Online. Später 3000´er DSL mit echter Flat. Dann 6000´er bei einen anderen Anbieter und seit ca. 6 Jahren sind wir bei Unitymedia zuerst hatten wir 20 Mbit und jetzt 32Mbit. Wir könnten auch schon 50 Mbit haben, aber dann zahlen wir mehr und 32 Mbit reicht uns.
> 
> ...



56K... Und Smart Surfer. Same here. War bis Januar 2012 in einem weißen Fleck (Kein DSL möglich). Dann wurde endlich ausgebaut. Ab da waren 50K VDSL möglich


----------



## Keksdose12 (17. April 2014)

Seit etwa 2009  mein erster kontakt war glaube ich ein anno 1404 patch.  Achja eine frage an euch "alte" leute ;D warum haben 56k modems geräusche gemacht ?


----------



## heldarious (17. April 2014)

Ich weiss ja nicht was du unter alt verstehst aber ich selbst bin 18 Jahre alt und habe es selbst noch miterlebt wie man sich immer neu einloggen musste und dann pro Minute 1 Cent oder so was abgebucht wurde. Das ganze hat so gerauscht wie wenn ein Klinkenstecker von einer Box nicht richtig angeschlossen ist und dann diese "störgeräusche" entstehen. Warum das so ist...

Allerdings durfte ich nie lange weil man während dem nicht telefonieren konnte


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (17. April 2014)

[X] >15 Jahre

Internet ist in meinem Sinne ein weiter Begriff.

In den 80´er Jahren fing es mit BTX an. In den 90´er wurde BTX zu DATEX-J. Bis dann AOL verfügbar war => http://www.smartredirect.de/redir/c...sie-haben-post-hier-finden-sie-den-sound_1600 

Naja, es wurde halt immer bequemer...Ab 2001 gab es dann DSL bei der Telekom => 768kb und dann wurde es immer rasanter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Ich glaube das war kurz nach der Erfindung des Rades und des Feuers mit so einem Prüüdrrrpüütüütüdelüt was manche noch als Modem kennen. Das war so Anno 1998 ( ohne Piraten aber mit viel Abenteuer )


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. April 2014)

Ich habe zwar schon seit ich 6 bin (war 2004) einen PC, Internet habe ich allerdings erst seit ungefähr 2010/2011 (Das wäre damals mit Einwählen sonst auch zu teuer geworden )


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2014)

Thanatos57 schrieb:


> Seit 1997/14k Modem



Same here!


----------



## Zakuma (18. April 2014)

Bei mir ist vor etwa 12-13 Jahren erste mal bei einem schul freund gewesen mit 56k Modem, diablo 2 Patches laden man hat das gedauert. Seit 2005 DSL 2000 bei Arcor. 2012 unity media angefangen mit 32k dann 50k und nun 100k mit 5k upload


----------



## Icedaft (18. April 2014)

Seit den BTX-Zeiten, bei denen man die Maus hin- und herbewegen musste um für den Login Zufallszahlen zu erzeugen....


----------



## Lexx (18. April 2014)

BBS (150 Baud)
Fidonet (300 Baud)
BTX (1200/75 Baud)
Internet (2400 Baud)


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2014)

Heftig! Zwei Urgesteine!


----------

